# Expatforum.com



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A little reminder of what this forum is for..

We are here as expats to share our knowledge of living in Egypt, we have the cafe as a room to share a banter and light hearted moments.

I am happy to see posts when expats try to meet up for a coffee etc however due to past history with local men trying to meet women for romantic liaisons, constant pming of female members and it is just the Egypt page that tends to have this problem, we simply just do not allow the posts.. 


Maiden


----------



## ashton4 (Aug 17, 2012)

So what.
People can decide for themselves if they want to meet. People here are not kids


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ashton4 said:


> So what.
> People can decide for themselves if they want to meet. People here are not kids



No so what about it.. you are not female, you have not been pestered by the constant private messages being sent urging you to meet them. 

Once again this is not a dating site.. and it will not become one,


----------

